# Disneyland Paris



## zipnolan (Jan 8, 2013)

Looking at calling in at Disneyland towards the end of our annual summer hols perhaps a 1 night stopover before we catch the ferry on the Sunday morn... any good places/tips/idea's ?


----------



## Luckheart (Jan 8, 2013)

did some tourng in France  last year and Disneyland has/had an aires of their own. We Parked up and took the train to Paris for the day, seemed easier than parking in Paris and was cheaper!  Reviews of Eurodisney Aire De Service , Paris, Ile de France Campsite


----------



## zipnolan (Jan 8, 2013)

Luckheart said:


> did some tourng in France  last year and Disneyland has/had an aires of their own. We Parked up and took the train to Paris for the day, seemed easier than parking in Paris and was cheaper!  Reviews of Eurodisney Aire De Service , Paris, Ile de France Campsite



The Aires at Disney is just what we want, anyone got the co-ords for it ?


----------



## tommytli (Jan 9, 2013)

48.87764,2.786922

i thin that will work m8, you will see the motorhomes parked up on google maps


----------



## shortcircuit (Jan 9, 2013)

Co-ordinates are spot on. You cannot really go wrong, the MH parking area is part of the main car park that is used by all visitors using the main entrance.


----------



## concal (Jan 10, 2013)

Stayed at Disneyland last Thursday in my motorhome .big mistake the showers were a joke ,to get to them you have to walk across a muddy field , just to get in the showers when you get in there, there's no where to put your stuff , no where to sit apart from the toilet , there's damp all up the walls , and there's no electric hook up , and they charge you 30euros a night won't be staying there again .


----------



## shortcircuit (Jan 10, 2013)

Strange concal, cannot think of any field as the park I was on was totally hardstanding with motorised cleaner at 3 am zipping around.  Bus park was adjacent and will agree showers not that brilliant but thats why I use own.


----------



## tommytli (Jan 10, 2013)

the only grass i can think of is the tiny bit where the big bins are i bet its no wider than 6ft, its never caused a problem, its a carpark so you wont get EHU and where else would you want to sit in the shower block other than on the toilet?


----------



## zipnolan (Jan 10, 2013)

hoping when we go in the summer the damp wont be a problem.


----------



## concal (Jan 10, 2013)

Let me refrain, the grass in front of the shower block is like a quagmire after all the rain we've had , also when I go for a shower I like somewhere to hang my clothes , and my wash bag the floor has 2in off water on it, and it smells mouldy,


----------



## Chris K5 (Jan 10, 2013)

You can park in the main motorhome car park at Disneyland Paris for 24 hours for 30 euros


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 10, 2013)

We went just after it opened (!), we parked up at the side of the approach road and waited 'til dawn. It was warm and one of our party decided to sleep outside on the grass in his sleeping bag. Of course, in the dark he didn't see the sprinklers...


----------



## Stacetop (Jan 10, 2013)

Officially motorhomes are not allowed to use the coach drivers pavilion where the showers are. We are self sufficient as you are meant to be and did look at them. There were no coat hangers but there was a table in the ladies and they looked very clean. It was dry weather albeit it cold last month when I checked. It is 30 euros a night but parking can be free with certain annual passes if u plan on more than one day at park might be worth a look. But yes it is really just a car park for motorhomes!


----------



## Deleted member 26233 (Jan 15, 2013)

Not an Aire - but we stayed here.. Great campsite, excellent toilets, quite secured location with a 20min shuttle bus to the gates of Disney Land..

Also a fantastic campsite for visiting Paris as you can use the Disney Land shuttle service and get a train from Disney Land into the centre of Paris..


----------



## shortcircuit (Jan 15, 2013)

nesbo said:


> Not an Aire - but we stayed here.. Great campsite, excellent toilets, quite secured location with a 20min shuttle bus to the gates of Disney Land..
> 
> Also a fantastic campsite for visiting Paris as you can use the Disney Land shuttle service and get a train from Disney Land into the centre of Paris..



Camp site, where?


----------



## Deleted member 26233 (Jan 15, 2013)

nesbo said:


> Not an Aire - but we stayed here.. Great campsite, excellent toilets, quite secured location with a 20min shuttle bus to the gates of Disney Land..
> 
> Also a fantastic campsite for visiting Paris as you can use the Disney Land shuttle service and get a train from Disney Land into the centre of Paris..



Opps

Camping Paris - Camping Disneyland Resort - CAMPING INTERNATIONAL DE JABLINES ***, base de loisirs.


----------



## shortcircuit (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes, stayed there last year and it ticks all the boxes.  Good walks around the park and across the river to another camp site, not so plush but cheaper and nearer to the village


----------



## Deleted member 26233 (Jan 15, 2013)

The lady on the reception is hillarious.. 

She could not have been more helpful..


----------



## zipnolan (Jan 16, 2013)

nesbo said:


> Opps
> 
> Camping Paris - Camping Disneyland Resort - CAMPING INTERNATIONAL DE JABLINES ***, base de loisirs.



this sounds a far better option, thanks everyone .


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 16, 2013)

The 30 euro charge is really only 20euro for the overnight as you pay euro 10 to park a car for the day.


----------



## Deleted member 26233 (Jan 16, 2013)

zipnolan said:


> this sounds a far better option, thanks everyone .



It was one of the best sites we went to in France.

The transfer bus is really cheap. 

Make sure and book before you go as it is a very busy site. 

Have fun.

Nesbo


----------



## champstar (Jan 16, 2013)

30 Euro for an aire and I thought Mont St michel was a rip off


----------



## XaviZixxeR (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi all.

I'm new here, I just registered and wrote my introduction.

We have been twice in Disneyland Paris with our MH, first time in February, last time in August. 

I just wanted to add a couple of things:

The 30 euro fare is not, in theory, for the night, but for the day (meaning, from 00:00 to 23:59h). As you pay when you get in, and there is no gate when you leave (during opening hours), you can pay just 30 euro if you arrive there at 7 p.m. and leave the following night after the park closes, though. 

It is just a parking, not an "aire", with a dedicated space for motorhomes and vans. But , except in winter, you can use the emptying/refilling facilities that are built for coaches, and are in the coach parking, just around the small building. 

That building is, in theory, for coach drivers only, but we are allowed to use the bathroom and shower area. 

The showers have just one hanger (and it may be broken...), but the solution is cheap and easy: I bought a couple of small overdoor hooks 
 


If you stay there for more than one or two days (I'd recommend at least 3 days to visit both parks), it may be better to buy Dream or Fantasy annual passes (I bought them from CE-Multiavantages, as they were much cheaper than in the park and they had a free child pass for every purchased adult pass offer). Beware with the Fantasy restricted days, though.  

Some people use the park as a base for visiting Paris (by train or by the Disney bus), but this is expensive. We prefer to park in the Château de Vincennes (48.839978,2.435446), which is free, secure, and you have a tube station across the castle, and also a boulangerie, laundry, shops, and a McDonald's (with free WiFi) along Av. du Château. 

You can see some pictures in my blog: Autocaravanes, nens, bicicletes i el què calgui!: disneyland paris 
It's in Catalan but you can use translate.google.com


----------



## zipnolan (Jan 23, 2013)

XaviZixxeR said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm new here, I just registered and wrote my introduction.
> 
> ...



this is why i come to this site....great stuff thanks.


----------

